

What's the latest with TrueCrypt? - simonebrunozzi

A few weeks ago there was a huge debate over Truecrypt, as apparently the encryption tool was no longer safe to use.
Is there any solid, clear update on what&#x27;s going on?
======
ctb_mg
Still waiting on phase 2 of the audit, formal cryptanalysis.
[http://istruecryptauditedyet.com/](http://istruecryptauditedyet.com/)

------
vtd
Nothing is clear. Just as when that all started.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Well, that was my guess too. Sad that no good alternative has arisen.

------
theandrew
NSA

